# New 555 vs. 565



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

My previous bike was stolen, a C'dale R1000 CAAD 8. I'm looking for a more comfortable ride but don't want to sacrifice stiffness. I need to keep the price reasonable for wife friendliness reasons. Is the 565 more stiff than the 555 or is it just lighter? 

The other bikes I am considering are the Pinarello 3:13 and Scott CR1 Team. I’m not really a racer but do enjoy long rides and some fast-ish group rides. So the fastest lightest bike is not an issue but I am around 220 lbs (100 Kg) so stiffness is important as is some amount of comfort.


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

I came to the Look forum with a question about the 565 that I just picked up, so I have been looking between the two bikes a bit.
I believe the new 555 is lighter than the 565. The 555 is Taiwanese made and uses a "tube to tube" build style. The 565 is Tunisian made (where Look's "French" carbon plant is which also produces the 585 and 595) and then finished in France. It uses the lugged style of construction which Look claims allows them to have much more control over the ride quality. I have only one ride so far on the 565, but have been impressed. I will not go into detail about impressions after one ride, but so far as 555 vs 565 that is what I have picked up.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the inputs. I went to the Look site and watched the videos, well produced. Just wished there was a little more technical discussion. I think the Scott CR-1 also uses the tube-to-tube technology, just don't know what it buys you - maybe cost. After watching the video, not sure it would be as reliable as a lugged or monocoque construction. I’m sure they have gone through testing at Look, so probable not an issue. I appreciate your response on differences after one ride. I think this is the most difficult things to do. With a short test ride, you can only tell gross differences between bikes.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

I can't comment on the new 555, however, I now have a 06' 565 after an 05' 555 and I can't speak highly enough of the frame. Over the 06' 555, the 565 feels a bit stiffer and more responsive. Six housrs in the saddle and I feel great. IMHO, the 565 is the sleeper of the Look line. One plus over the 07' 555 that the 565 has is the HC5SL fork; rock solid fork that holds a line on a fast descent like no other I have ridden. I have ridden a riding partners 585 and it felt a bit stiffer than the 565. I'm 155 lbs, so stiffness for a person with your weight may be an issue. Possibly some of the others on the board with a bit more weight can chime in on the 585 and 585 Ultra. Price wise, the cost of left over 06' 565's is hard to beat in the $1,700.00 USD range, there are some sources out there for 585's at $2,300 - $2,400 USD for 585's.

Just my two cents,


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Interesting article in the July ’07 issue of Bicycling, “Hot, Sexy, European…Value?”. They test 5 bikes one of which is the new Look 555. One of the things that came out of the review is the construction technique of tube-to-tube. This technique allows to bike to be built cheaper but Look can not tune the ride like it does in their lugged models. Therefore, the 555 does not ride as compliantly as their lugged models. Overall a fairly positive review but Bicycling likes everything they review.


----------

